# wtt pig hunts



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

Want to trade some pig hunts in sargent for a rifle or range finder. Don't have to be nothin fancy


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

Will take other trades. Make me an offer I'm easy to please


----------



## GYB (Dec 4, 2006)

*pig hunt*

what kind of set up do you have? size of property? pics of previous kills.


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

How many can we kill per hunt? ANy kind of guarantee of kill?


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

Not sure the exact acrege(sp?)But it is big it is my lease so I will have to be out there and bring u as a guest.I have feeders,tripods and box blinds out there.I get on here on my phone so I have no way to put pics on here.I have pics in my photo album but they are from a few years ago cause I just dont take pics of pigs anymore.u can shoot every pig u see the place is full of them.I might have some game cam pics if I have not erased the pig pics and if I can find a computer to use to post em.we will hunt till u shoot atleast a couple of pigs.can be with bow or gun and kiddos are more than welcome


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

Also lookin for an old long bow or recurve or sights,wisker bisquit and stabalizer to get my wifes bow set up so she can start shootin or old pop up blinds etc. Lots of pigs out here that need to be shot.


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

Let's put my dogs on them.


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

Man its been awhile since I've been huntin with dogs. I sure do miss it but can't hunt with dogs out there


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Dirzo

I have an Golden Eagle Hawk bow (never been fired) got for my son a few YEARS ago. I used to shoot for them in the 80', but now shoot for Mathews. Good bow for wife or teen #55 , will trade for a couple hog hunt to help rid you of them-I'll bring climber or tripod and corn (can I bring another ponder along? if interested? ) I'll send you picture of bow later if interested

nor7138598136


----------

